# Metrolink Rotem on Display



## sportbiker (Nov 30, 2010)

I read today that Metrolink is having a 2-week tour to debut its new Rotem coaches and cabs. December 6th they'll be on display at LAUS. More information here.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 30, 2010)

Complete display itinerary: Metrolink Rolling Out New Rail Cars at Whistle Stop Debut


----------



## sportbiker (Dec 1, 2010)

I checked out the link you posted. Don't know what that big ribbon will do for forward visibility, but it is festive!

Patrick, you coming to LAUS or staying close at Moorpark?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 1, 2010)

sportbiker said:


> Don't know what that big ribbon will do for forward visibility, but it is festive!
> Patrick, you coming to LAUS or staying close at Moorpark?


Impact-resistant Kevlar bows are integral to Crash Energy Management design, but I thought they would be mounted lower.

12-6 is out due to prior commitment, so weighing other days/locations.


----------



## sportbiker (Dec 2, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> 12-6 is out due to prior commitment, so weighing other days/locations.


Pity. We should get together again.


----------



## Spokker (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know how exclusive this is, but I won a pass on Twitter to ride in one of the new cars on Monday. They were giving them out and you had to tweet back some message to get one. They probably gave a bunch out. I guess it'll be fun being a test dummy.


----------



## TransitGeek (Dec 5, 2010)

Spokker said:


> I don't know how exclusive this is, but I won a pass on Twitter to ride in one of the new cars on Monday. They were giving them out and you had to tweet back some message to get one. They probably gave a bunch out. I guess it'll be fun being a test dummy.


Hey Spokker, looking forward to meeting you then. I'll be riding them around tomorrow as well.


----------

